# Leawo Player



## dianelized20 (5 Mai 2015)

Konkurrenz für VLC Player und WinDVD

Leawo Player 

kostenloser (!!) Blu-ray Player, spielt Blu-rays, DVDs und diverse andere Formate wie MKV,... ab. Alle Codecs für DTS und Master Audio sind enthalten. Sogar den Ländercode kann der Player umgehen. Alles gerade durchgetestet, funktioniert einwandfrei :thumbup:

Minuspunkte gibt es für die (noch) mangelhafte Ausstattung, Menüführung eher mager. Leider wird auch die letzte Abspielposition nicht gespeichert. Hoffe der wird noch weiterentwickelt.

Wer auf viel Schnickschnack verzichten kann, auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert


----------



## MetalFan (5 Mai 2015)

:thumbup: Gleich mal die Mac & Win-Versionen gezogen! 

Wer weiß wie lange es das noch gibt...


----------



## hhellboy (25 Juli 2015)

Ich schwöre auf den Daum Potplayer.


----------

